# [Beryl & ATI] Xgl ou Aiglx ou autre ? (retour a fglrx...)

## loopx

Bonsoir, je ne comprend actuellement plus rien de beryl... facon de parler biensur ... J'utilise Xgl avec une ati 9600 pro sur un athlon xp 2200+.

Alors, vu que ca a l'air d'aller super bien chez tout le monde (sauf chez moi, c'est pas assez fluide a mon gout), j'aurais voulu savoir si on obtient de meilleur performance avec auter chose que Xgl + ati driver proprio.

Tout va bien, mais si j'ajoute des fenetres, ca commence à ralentir, et opera est (il me semble) un bon champion dans ce domaine. Xine est très puissant aussi et la télé rame carément (meme quand c'est pas du full screen).

Xine + sous-titre => impossible à regarder, les sous titre font ramer la vidéo !

J'aime bien beryl, mais je me demande si j'aurais pas un problème de config, il me semble que peut etre, ca pourrais aller mieux (peut etre a cause de mon agp 8x et de mon proco plus trop puissant). J'aimerais avoir votre avis.

Domage quand meme de relancer le X normal pour regarder un stargate ...

----------

## ryo-san

salut

Deja je sais pas comment t'as fait car avec les derniers ati et une x800 gto , si je laisse le composite , je peux pas lancer X avec fglrx , et si pas de composite pas de beryl.Bon je m'y suis mis seulement hier depuis xgl donc j'ai du louper des trucs.

Sinon , ca fonctionne aussi avec le driver radeon et aiglx ( si ta carte est supportée ).Il semblerait que ca soit plus "rapide" mais adieu les jeux.

----------

## loopx

Si tu m'expliques ce qu'est le composite et comment vérifié qu'il soit bien activé, je pourais peut etre ... ne pas confirmer ce que tu viens de dire  :Smile: 

C'est avec le use "xcomposite" ?

----------

## nykos

ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir comment t'as fait, donc si jamais tu peux expliquer (de manière assez détaillée)   :Very Happy: 

si t'as suivi un tutoriel ou quelque chose dans le genre je serai aussi ravi d'avoir un lien

(désolé de pas pouvoir t'aider)

----------

## Dumble

Pour vérifier si Composite est activé, regarde ton xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
>      Option "Composite" "true"
> 
> EndSection

 

Y a un truc qui ressemble à ça.

----------

## loopx

Ben en fait, heu ... j'ai pas ca   :Embarassed: 

C'est grave ? Qu'est-ce que j'y perd ? Qu'est ce que j'y gagne ? Ma télé ira mieux dans Beryl ??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, on a la même carte et moi c'est super fluide  :Smile: 

Voici comment j'ai fait   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-520447.html

----------

## nykos

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'aurais voulu savoir si on obtient de meilleur performance avec autre chose que Xgl + ati driver proprio.
> 
> 

 

euh, xgl marche avec les ati-drivers maintenant ?

les autres qui ont réussi utilisent les drivers libres et moi j'aimerai bien utiliser les drivers proprio avec xgl aussi !

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *nykos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> euh, xgl marche avec les ati-drivers maintenant ?
> 
> les autres qui ont réussi utilisent les drivers libres et moi j'aimerai bien utiliser les drivers proprio avec xgl aussi !

 

Xgl marche avec les drivers proprios depuis un bon moment déjà.

----------

## nykos

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xgl marche avec les drivers proprios depuis un bon moment déjà.

 

y a-t-il un tutoriel pour l'installer quelque part ?

----------

## d2_racing

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page

Tu vas retrouver tout ce dont tu vas avoir de besoin pour installer XGL.

À mon avis, tu vas te casser la tête pour rien,car les drivers open source font très bien l'affaire pour cette carte...

----------

## nykos

les drivers libres gèrent la sortie TV ?

----------

## d2_racing

c'est pas supposé être seulement une option dans X.ORG ???

Je ne peux pas me prononcer là-dessus,car j'ai jamais utilisé mon Tv-Out encore  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Bon allais, j'essaie ce que tu m'as dis, j'ai recompilé avec le use aiglx, modif du xorg.conf mais je tombe la dessus (X démarre mais sans acceleration materiel) :

```

(**) RADEON(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4150)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xc0000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xdbec0000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

```

Ca sert à quoi le mtrr ????

Je vais retourner voir ton post, tu avais une erreur identique avec la device...

EDIT : ceci est bon

```

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

```

cela l'est un peu moin

```

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

```

Bon alors, j'ai plus de XGL (il n'ira plus je suppose) mais j'ai presque la 3d free  :Very Happy: 

EDIT2: j 'ai ceci dans le make.conf, j'espère que c'est pas grave :

```

VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon fglrx"

EDIT3: j'ai pas activé le DRM dans le kernel, meme pas en module ... je pense que c'est correct

```

----------

## nykos

personnellement j'utilise aticonfig pour configurer mon xorg.conf

ça me permet notamment d'activer la tv-out sans avoir à redémarrer le server X, donc je trouve ça assez pratique !

j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir de problèmes avec les ati-drivers, suspend2disk, suspend2ram, tvout, 3D, tout fonctionne correctement, donc je suis pas super motivé pour essayer autre chose, je vais essayer XGL 

si vraiment j'arrive pas j'essaierai peut-être les drivers libres à l'occasion, mais pour l'instant pas

----------

## ryo-san

loopx, il faut emerger x11-base/drm, sinon pas de dri.

PS: la 3d libre c cool , mais a part pour beryl , ca ne sert a rien, j'ai fais un test hier , pour E.T. par exemple , c'est la cata ( artefacts et tout ).

MTRR  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

En effet c'est mieu  :Smile: 

```

loop loopx # glxgears

6028 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1186.224 FPS

6020 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1179.756 FPS

5860 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1167.230 FPS

6020 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1176.944 FPS

loop loopx # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                104800  2

drm                    66904  3 radeon

acx                    89220  0

```

Il dit ca : 

```

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

```

Je trouve que le glxgears n'est pas très convainquant et de plus, la fenetre rame lors du déplacement...

Je vais tester beryl, déjà connaitre le moyen de le lancer pour AIGLX...

EDIT:

Beryl pas très concluant ... Ca plante le X en 1 seconde, record batu :d

J'ai ceci (je sais pas trop comment on recupère la sortie alors j'ai mis juste un > après le beryl dans le .xinitrc et j'ai ceci) :

```

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absant, checking for texture_from_pixmap

texture_from°pixmap Present

```

puis plus rien... bizarre ... jvais checker les log du X ...

EDIT2:

Rien dans les logs du X, j'ai aussi essayé de lancer direct beryl dans X => retour en console direct comme pour le startx ...

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu mis en dur l'option MTRR dans ton noyau ???

C'est dans la section Processor types and Features.

----------

## loopx

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> As-tu mis en dur l'option MTRR dans ton noyau ???
> 
> C'est dans la section Processor types and Features.

 

Oui, c'est en dur

@ryo-san: ca tombe bien, je voulais juste tester beryl pour voir ce que ca donne. C'est bien la première fois que j'ai de la semi-3D dans un ordi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ryo-san

@loopx: ben j'avais la meme erreur, enfin les meme log , en fait , si tu as pareil que moi ,le dri ne marche pas en fait.

pour le voir essaye in 

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

sur la sortie tu devrait voir si il arrive a chager le module ou pas.En creusant hier , j'ai trouvé (enfin j'ai trouvé un post d'un gars de chez LFS ) qui disait que lors du chargement du module , il verifie le TLS qui serait donc en rapport avec les linux threads, et que xorg s'emmele les pinceaux et ne charge rien.Sa peut se modifier en modifiant l'ebuild de xorg avec 

```
--disable-glx-tls
```

, ce que j'ai fait , et j'ai eu mon beryl.Pis depuis je sychronisé portage et j'arrive pas a re-emerger la bete comme il faut , en tout cas ca ne marche plus.

sinon , ca fait quoi le MTRR si c'est compilé dans le noyau ? d'apres ce que je comprends , cela concerne uniquement les cartes en agp , ce qui n'est pas mon cas.Je ne me suis jamais vraiment interrogé sur cette option , je savais juste qu'il l'a fallait pour vesa-tng, maintenant je crois comprendre pk y a plus vesa-tng en x86_64.

EDIT: bon j'ai reussi avec fglrx gnignigni content ryo !

----------

## loopx

Mouais, ca crain vraiment... Jvais repasser a fglrx, je le sens bien   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## loopx

```

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.2.0 r300 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH/tls/r300_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH/r300_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH/r300_dri.so failed ($LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/tls/r300_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/tls/r300_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to load driver: r300_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

Trouvé, faut faire ceci : 

```

export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib/dri

```

Maintenant, j'ai le DRI  :Smile:    Je vais essayer de lancer beryl  :Smile: 

```

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.2.0 r300 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/r300_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /home/loopx/.drirc: No such file or directory.

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

```

C'est mieux mais j'ai visiblement pas de 3d ... L'écran de veille euphorie de kde refuse de fonctionner, beryl plante le X  :Sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

eselect opengl ?

----------

## loopx

```

loop loopx # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

loop loopx # eselect opengl xorg-x11

!!! Error: Action xorg-x11 unknown

Killed

loop loopx # eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

loop loopx # glxgears

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

13706 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2741.049 FPS

13890 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2777.878 FPS

13087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2617.256 FPS

13799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2759.602 FPS

13746 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2749.169 FPS

```

J'ai meme essayé de mettre en 16 depth mais ca fonctionne tjs pas...

----------

## ryo-san

salut ,

tu lance beryl depuis kde ?

ca doit se jouer au niveau des options de beryl je pense,

```

beryl-manager --replace --force-aiglx --force-indirect-rendering 

```

de tete, si c'est pas beryl-manager, c'est beryl tout court ( je suis sous win , je profite de mon nouveau matos avec F.E.A.R , trop bon )

Apres comparaison , je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit => c'est beaucoup mieux avec fglrx dans mon cas.

J'ai abandonné la ou tu en est avec les drivers libre a cause d'un "unknow symbol ...".

J'avais reussi a lancer beryl depuis xfce une fois et c'est tout.

----------

## nykos

j'arrive toujours pas a avoir le dri avec XGL + ati-drivers

j'ai suivi ce tutoriel : http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/XGL

kdm démarre comme il faut mais après j'ai pas de dri :

```
nykos@turion ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6119 (8.30.3))

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

au niveau de eselect opengl je dois mettre ati ou xorg-x11 ?

ceux qui ont réussi, vous avez fait quoi de plus par rapport au tutoriel ?

----------

## loopx

Ben, c'est ce que j'ai fais, parce que c'est assez foireux ce driver libre. Je suis repasser sous Xgl...

Au fait, je confirme le fait que l'extension COMPOSITE ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant avec fglrx et X dernière version  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

En plus chez moi j'ai aussi le clavier qui foire avec Xgl.   :Confused: 

----------

## ryo-san

idem,

Altgr ?

Le keypad aussi d'ailleurs ... rontudjuui !

nykos: moi non plus je te rassure.Je creuse mais c'est vraiment pas simple.Premierement je vois que pour activer aiglx, il faut ajouter l' option aiglx => true, mais pour le desactiver ??? , j'ai essayé toutes les commandes possible mais aiglx se charge au demarrage de X => re-emerge de xorg -aiglx  :Smile: 

deuxiemement , bah j'ai toujours 

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

et pas de dri.Houla c'est un train de me brouter cette affaire , je vais emerger ion si ca continue ^^

----------

## titoucha

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Altgr ?
> 
> Le keypad aussi d'ailleurs ... rontudjuui !
> 
> 

 

Oui et la touche Super aussi, je n'ai pas regardé pour le keypad.

J'aimerais bien qu'il fassent un nouveau snapshot de Xgl, car c'est un bogue signalé depuis un moment et j'espère qu'il est corrigé.

----------

## nykos

ah ça me rassure de voir qu'on en est à peu près au même point et que je ne suis pas le seul chez qui ça ne marche pas !

(pareil j'ai les problèmes de clavier aussi)

----------

## titoucha

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur le net et je peux te dire que ce sont des bogues connus   :Confused: 

Par contre ce qui est étonnant c'est que beryl et compiz progressent tous les jours, avec des snapshots en conséquence et pour xgl rien depuis plus d'un mois.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de trouver une astuce qui permet d'avoir toutes les touches qui fonctionnent.

Pour Kde il faut rajouter dans le fichier /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup 

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout ch -variant fr

sleep 1

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout ch -variant fr
```

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé pourquoi il faut lui passer la commande deux fois.

PS: il faut adapter  layout et variant selon votre clavier.

----------

## arabis

 *nykos wrote:*   

> j'arrive toujours pas a avoir le dri avec XGL + ati-drivers

 

C'est normal de ne pas avoir le dri avec XGL, car il agit en surcouche sur X avec du indirect rendering.

Il faut toutefois t'assurer avant que sous X normal, ton DRI soit activé. J'ai une mobility X700, et j'ai essayé les Ati-drivers et aussi les drivers libres. Sur ma machine, les drivers libres sont "malheusement" beaucoup moins performants. C'est pourquoi j'utilise la combinaison "Ati-drivers-XGL-Beryl" et ça marche très bien.

 *nykos wrote:*   

> au niveau de eselect opengl je dois mettre ati ou xorg-x11 ?

 

ati

 *nykos wrote:*   

> ceux qui ont réussi, vous avez fait quoi de plus par rapport au tutoriel ?

 

Première étape: Sous X normal, assure toi que ton dri est activé.

----------

## nykos

mon dri est activé sous X normal  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Si ton DRI fonctionne sous X, alors je vois pas pourquoi tu réessaye pas d'activer AIGLX et les drivers Open Source  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

quand je dis que mon dri fonctionne sous X, je parle du serveur X, mais j'utilise pas le driver libre, j'utilise ati-drivers

mon but est de mettre beryl avec les ati-drivers pour avoir les jolis effets, c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Dans ce cas là, il ne reste plus qu'à trouver ce qui cloche avec ton XGL  :Smile: 

C'est déjà une bonne nouvelle que ton DRI fonctionne sous X.

----------

## arabis

@nykos:

Bon j'imagine que tu as déjà emergé XGL

Voici la méthode que j'utilise pour démarrer XGL automatiquement avec kdm:

Édite ton fichier /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc en ajoutant la ligne suivante:

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv -xorgAc
```

et celle-ci si elle n'est pas déjà présente:

```
ServerTimeout=30
```

Comme ceci:

AVANT

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
```

APRÈS

```
#ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv -xorgAc

ServerTimeout=30
```

Remarque le "#": si tu veux revenir au X normal tu changes le "#" de ligne.

Ensuite, si tu as emergé BERYL selon le howto:

Pour lancer beryl au démarrage de KDE

```
# nano -w /etc/env.d/99kde-env
```

Change la ligne:

```
KDEWM=kwin
```

pour

```
KDEWM=beryl-manager
```

Ensuite fais

```
# env-update; source /etc/profile
```

Et tout sera automatisé.  :Smile: 

J'ai aussi une méthode avec xsession qui permet de choisir entre un x normal ou xgl, par contre elle a l'inconvénient d'obliger le retour à kdm pour fermer l'ordi.

Dis-moi, si ça marche, sinon essaie de me décrire exactement à quelle étape ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------

## nykos

ben en fait j'avais essayé xgl et quand je le lancais le dri marchait plus et j'avais aussi le bug du clavier

j'ai cette erreur aussi :

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
```

et ya a peu près tout qui rame !

par contre j'ai pas encore essayé beryl

----------

## nykos

bon pour le clavier j'ai réussi à faire marcher correctement en rajoutant dans le fichier /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

sleep 1

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

```

ensuite j'ai lancé xgl

ça rame et j'ai pas de dri, mais bon j'essaye quand même de lancer beryl

1er problème : le fichier /etc/env.d/99kde-env n'existe pas !!

--> je le crée avec la commande que t'as dit

--> je lance le env-update

----------

## nykos

bon j'ai réussi à lancer beryl mais j'ai pas les décorations des fenêtres et les fenêtres ne s'affichent pas dans la barre des tâches   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arabis

@Nikos

As-tu le fichier /var/log/Xorg.93.log qui se crée lorsque tu lances une session Xgl? Il s'agit du log du X sousjacent à Xgl.

Si oui, donnes-moi le output de:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.93.log | grep DRI
```

Peux-tu aussi poster ton Xorg.conf?

 *nikos wrote:*   

> bon j'ai réussi à lancer beryl mais j'ai pas les décorations des fenêtres et les fenêtres ne s'affichent pas dans la barre des tâches 

 

J'imagine que tu as l'overlay "xeffects". Il est nécessaire pour pouvoir emerger XGL. Pour utiliser le systemtray de kde correctement, il faut que tu recompiles kdelibs avec le patch XGL. La version patchée de l'ebuild de kdelibs est disponible à partir de l'overlay xeffects. Alors, si tu as l'overlay, tu n'as qu'à faire:

```
# emerge kdelibs
```

----------

## arabis

 *nykos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
> ```
> ...

 

Si tu es sous xgl, et que ce message est obtenu à partir de glxinfo, c'est, à mon avis, normal: J'ai également ce message. XGL qui se trouve sur le display 0, utilise plutôt l'indirect rendering. Le serveur X sousjacent se trouve sur le display 93.

Si tu as fait les modifications que je t'ai suggérées à ton kdmrc, c'est à dire démarrer le serveur avec, entre autres, le paramètre "-xorgAc", tu peux démarrer l'application de ton choix sous xgl, mais en utilisant le serveur X sousjacent (ça permet de démarrer des applications 3d tout en restant sous xgl) en utilisant DISPLAY=":93" comme ceci (exemple pour glxinfo):

```
DISPLAY=":93" glxinfo
```

Exemple pour ppracer (jeu opengl 3d):

```
DISPLAY=":93" ppracer
```

----------

## nykos

```
nykos@turion ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.93.log | grep DRI

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

j'ai pas mis le -xorgAc mais le truc par défaut, je testerai quand kdelibs aura fini de recompiler

Voici mon xorg.conf :

```
turion X11 # grep -v '^#' xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    # vendor=1002, device=5653

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "no_accel" "no"

        Option      "no_dri" "no"

        Option      "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "single"

        Option      "ScreenOverlap" "0"

        Option      "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

        Option      "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

        Option      "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

        Option      "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "CenterMode" "off"

        Option      "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

        Option      "Stereo" "off"

        Option      "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

        Option      "FSAAEnable" "no"

        Option      "FSAAScale" "1"

        Option      "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

        Option      "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "off"

        Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

        Option      "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

        Option      "TVFormat" "PAL-N"

        Option      "TVStandard" "VIDEO"

        Option      "Mode2" "1024x768,800x600"

        Option      "ForceMonitors" "notv"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    #Option "backingstore"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## nykos

bon finalement j'avais un peu merdé pour le dri, problème de versions concurrentes d'ati-drivers

un simple reboot a suffit

recompilation de kdelibs OK

beryl fonctionne

c'est super joli, je vais maintenant configurer  :Smile: 

----------

## arabis

J'ai l'impression que même sous X normal, tu n'as pas de DRI:

Peut-être je me trompe, mais pout confirmer, on peut regarder ton dernier log de X normal:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI
```

Si c'est le cas, j'ajouterais dans ton xorg.conf ceci:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection
```

Car je crois qu'avec Xorg-7.1, AIGLX est activé par défaut et comme les Ati-drivers ne supporte pas encore AIGLX...

C'est ce que j'ai dans mon xorg.conf.

Autres choses: Peux-tu me donner ta version du noyau ainsi que ta version des ati-drivers. Les deux doivent être compatibles.

----------

## nykos

si si je t'assure mon dri fonctionne très bien et a toujours très bien fonctionné

c'était juste un bug car j'avais pas redémarré depuis mes tests de la 8.32

voici mon log :

```
nykos@turion ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.93.log | grep DRI

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

```

j'utilise actuellement les ati-drivers 8.30 avec les sources 2.6.19-suspend2-r1

je vais testé ton option dans le xorg.conf

EDIT : ça marche, j'ai plus l'erreur  :Smile: 

----------

## arabis

Alors, pour Beryl, est-ce que ça marche?

----------

## nykos

ça marche trop bien  :Smile: 

EDIT : par contre ya un truc que j'arrive pas à faire avec beryl : dans la barre des taches, il m'affiche les fenêtres de tous les bureaux alors que moi je préfèrerais avoir juste les fenêtre du bureau sur lequel je suis !

si quelqu'un sait faire ça...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nykos

Une mise à jour de beryl est disponible dans portage aujourd'hui.

Au menu, une un beryl-manager un peu retouché et sûrement plein d'améliorations et de corrections de bug, mais j'ai pas encore tout regardé !

Si vous avez des problèmes de compilation (genre ça compile pas), essayez de rajouter LINGUAS="" devant.

Exemple : 

```
LINGUAS="" emerge -1av beryl-plugins
```

----------

## arabis

@nikos

Es-tu l'auteur de ce rapport de bug?

http://bugs.beryl-project.org/trac/ticket/581

Pour répondre à ta question, tu pourras suivre son développement.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, la gestion des viewports avec beryl (ou compiz) n'est pas vraiment reconnu avec kde. En fait, kde semble penser qu'il n'y a qu'un seul grand viewport.

Il y a un autre bug qui signale la même chose (et celui là date de 3 semaines):

http://bugs.beryl-project.org/trac/ticket/283

----------

## nykos

non je suis pas l'auteur de ce bug mais c'est vrai que c'est ce qu'il me faudrait  :Smile: 

----------

